# And Dora gifted us.....



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Buckling and doeling. Beautiful long ears and the doeling has THE most adorable PINK nose! 

Pics wont upload for some reason.


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

:up: (woo) = (zzz) mid day nap for the human goat mama?


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Yay! Wahoo!


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

NigerianNewbie said:


> :up: (woo) = (zzz) mid day nap for the human goat mama?


ABSOLUTELY! I stayed most of the night with dora and i am beat! She would have one or two hard contractions then nothin for a long while. Once in a while push just a bit. Finally bout three i checked things out. Waited a lil bit cause she was open but still workin on things. Then bout four she really started in earnest and i went to get paul. In the five minutes it took she had a bubble peekin out at us when we came back up.


----------



## OpieDoodle (Nov 15, 2015)

yay!! Congrats! I can't wait to see pictures!


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

(woot) congratulations! Cant wait to see pictures.


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

Awww, congrats! I can't believe she had 2 hiding in there! 

Pink noses are the best. :inlove: I can't wait for pictures!


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Dec 3, 2018)

Congrats! I am a huge sucker for pink noses. I can't wait to see some pics! 

I think we will have some babies born today too!


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Congratulations! Were you able to sneak Gracie's kid in with her two?


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Goat_Scout said:


> Awww, congrats! I can't believe she had 2 hiding in there!
> 
> Pink noses are the best. :inlove: I can't wait for pictures!


I know! But i started to wonder when i got home from ky and she had dropped if she was hidin one really well. She was way full.


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Dwarf Dad said:


> Congratulations! Were you able to sneak Gracie's kid in with her two?


No. ;(. I tried. Even glopped her down with goop and no dice once she was clean and dora could sniff her bum good.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Sfgwife said:


> No. ;(. I tried. Even glopped her down with goop and no dice once she was clean and dora could sniff her bum good.


Rats!


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Oh congratulations. I hope you can get pictures up soon as they sound amazing.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Yippee! Congratulations!


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Sfgwife said:


> No. ;(. I tried. Even glopped her down with goop and no dice once she was clean and dora could sniff her bum good.


Oh, well. It was worth a shot


----------



## cristina-sorina (May 4, 2018)

Yay!! Congratulations!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Congrats.


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)




----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

I used the ap to get these on here and boy howdy i do not like it. ;/. But..... BABY PICS.

Also! We need names for these two. Gracie’s so far are luna and buttercup. No name for her boy yet. I had so hoped dora’s lil dude if she had one would have a white flash on his noggin.... he woulda been blaze. But no dice. So. A yone got any ideas for them? Light is doeling dark buckling.

I am pretty sure i have decided to wait til next year and hope for a doeling from dora and tristan.... those kids will be f6 purebred minis. These are f5. But i do love this lil lady’s nose to death so it makes it difficult to be responsible. In reality though i only want at most three does for milk. Then i waffle and say but i could keep this lil lady and grow her out til next year and see if i get a doeling keeper. If i didn’t i am a year up on this one already. If i did i could sell her as a yearling. Soooooo i dunno. But right now i am leanin toward responsible.


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

Awww, I see that cute little pink nose, adorable. That is a handsome faced little guy, love the lines running down both sides of his face. Glad to see pics of the new additions. Congratulations, they are lovely. 
:kid2: :kid3:
Maybe, soon you can uninstall that app???


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

NigerianNewbie said:


> Awww, I see that cute little pink nose, adorable. That is a handsome faced little guy, love the lines running down both sides of his face. Glad to see pics of the new additions. Congratulations, they are lovely.
> :kid2: :kid3:
> Maybe, soon you can uninstall that app???


He is a handsome lil dude too! I love his lines as well. . And yes hopefully soon i can just use safari again. But until then i can at least post the cuteness.


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Ahh they're adorable!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

They're SO cute! Oh my goodness I love the brown and tan markings they look like my Sirius and Lily. I'd be proud to have any of them.


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

too cute!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww


----------

